# Portuguese Poodle Dog



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy enjoyed his first dog event this week-end as we attended a PWD water trial in Michigan. He was such a good boy and certainly attracted a lot of very positive attention. He hung out watching the Portuguese do their thing and also, most importantly, started to swim! He did so well and by the end of Saturday was quite the little retriever in the water (in a lifejacket).

Some photos of course. We got the on site photographer to take some as well, so I'll post them here once we've purchased them. She has poodles as well (the number 5 agility mini in the USA at the moment) and thought Darcy definitely has some performance potential!

US and Canadian flags in early light at the trial site.









Darcy and Lego the 4.5 month PWD in their puppy playpen.









Passing the time.









Watching all the action.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

And some action shots!

Running on the beach with Ziggy's bumper.









Ziggy and Darcy swimming together. Ziggy is almost 6 weeks pregnant and her stomach suddenly dropped, but it didn't stop her getting in the water!









Heading out to get his bumper.









And heading back in.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Is there a better way to end a weekend than logging on and finding adorable Darcy pictures? I suppose the only improvement could be eating chocolate while logging on and finding adorable Darcy pictures. I'm glad he enjoyed his first dog event!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a little retriever he is!!! Glad he liked the water. He is too cute. Love the image of him in "Passing the Time".


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG, he is so cute! I wish I could convince Teddy that getting wet is fun.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Go Darcy!!! 

What a cute little wet-mop head


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Such a cute little guy! I best you guys had a blast there! Great pictures, and its wonderful that he is starting to swim! I wish i got Ry used to swimming earlier.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Darcy is sooooo cute! I have to take Nickel to swim too. Did you do anything to prep him with the activity?


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Such cool pictures! Makes me wanna jump right in with them!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Darcy is sooooo cute! I have to take Nickel to swim too. Did you do anything to prep him with the activity?


Nope no prep really. I knew he would at least be interested in going in as he loves to run around the edges of a fountain we pass on the way home. I highly recommend the lifejacket as it just gave him confidence that he wouldn't sink (I borrowed it from his breeder, but know you can get them most places. It's a size small.) 

I would have whatever motivates Nickel to hand. Darcy loves retrieving so that's what we used, but food would be good too. We started just tossing the bumper on the edge of the water, then would walk him out facing the shore and toss the bumper in front of him and he would grab it while swimming in. He even swam out with me twice, but for the most part we had to place him out there rather than him heading out on his own! His swimming wasn't all that beautiful, lots of splashing going on, but he'll get better as he goes along. He got a lot smoother in his movement once he was holding the bumper.

Looking forward to hearing how Nickel does, it's so fun!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> His swimming wasn't all that beautiful, lots of splashing going on, but he'll get better as he goes along.


Yeah.. that's how Vegas's first swim was too. The water was murkey, and he thought it was wading depth, then disappeared. lol... He came up with his front legs kicking, I don't know if he was doing much with his back legs, came out of the water, and did zoomies for about a half hour. I hope I can get him to go back in soon!

So are you going to do hunting with Darcy?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll first get Nickel in the bathtub first  And thanks for the lifejacket tips; will go get one and hopefully Nickel and I will have some fun in the water.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how cute! my ginger loves to retrieve in the water


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I loved your pictures, especially the second one with both dogs looking up, they look so sweet and innocent. Its funny, when deciding on our future dog, it came down to the Standard poodle, P.W.D., or a Kerry Blue Terrier.
But alas the Standard won out! I would love to go to a water trial like this and watch.
That is so nice that Darcy enjoyed himself and the water, he is a really sweet boy.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

OMG Cdnjennga Darcy is sooooooooo cute. I love the pictures, he is getting big . It is amazing to see them to swim for the first time, it is so natural for them and you can't get them out how much they love it. I have to find time to post some Monti's pictures from the ocean swim .


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Darcy is adorable. Love the picture of him retrieving his bumper. Looks like you two are in for a life time of fun


----------

